# Calzone and pizza . 7 day fermented dough



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

Did this a couple weeks ago . Let the dough go a full 7 days in the fridge . I was using up some left overs I had in the fridge  . 
Took the dough out of the fridge , and let it warm up on the counter .
This is how it's stored .










Once it warms enough I divided into 4 equal sections , cover and leave on the counter
about 4 hours .





Made 3 calzone's . Sandwich pepperoni , Cajun smoked turkey and some
shredded motz .





Closed up and cut some slits .





Baked them off around 400 . Came out fantastic .
Great chew on the dough , nice crisp outside soft in the middle .





Cut shot ,





Plated up with some store bought toasted rav's 





I wanted to try a pizza with the last section of dough
I had rolled it out while I made the calzones .
When I got back to it , I think it had a pulse .





Little homemade sauce , and some cheese .









Homemade pepperoni ,





I baked this at a higher temp , 450 .









Was a great meal , and had some left for the next day .






Holding the dough in the fridge
makes a big difference in the taste , texture and working of the dough .

Thanks for looking .

Edit to add dough recipe 
500 grams flour I use all purpose 
350 grams water 
1 tsp salt 
1 TBLS white sugar 
2 tsp yeast .
2 TBLS olive oil . 

I use a stand mixer , 
Add the sugar to the bowl ,
add the water hot enough to dissolve the sugar . ( don't add the yeast until the water cools down )
when the water cools down to 110 degrees , sprinkle the yeast on top . 
Let it activate , foam up . Maybe 10 minutes . Just make sure it's alive 
Add the olive oil , and mix it around . 
Add the flour , then I add the salt on top of the flour . 
Mix it to combine , just 30 seconds or so . Turn the mixer off and cover with a towel  for 10 minutes . 
After the 10 minutes , run the mixer until the dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl . 
Put some olive oil in the bottom of a bowl . Form the dough into a ball . Add to the bowl and flip to cover with oil . 
Let rise on the counter an hour or so , double in size which ever you like . 
Punch it down . 
Oil up a zip lock bag , add the dough and into a fridge for a couple days , or longer .


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks good. Did it rise much after splitting into four?


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 26, 2020)

chopsaw


Looks like the dough recipe I sent you.  Works really well doesn't it?

John


----------



## xray (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice Chop!! Too early to be looking at food that good.

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Looks good. Did it rise much after splitting into four?


Yes , it will rise up some . Depends on how long you let it go .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Looks like the dough recipe I sent you. Works really well doesn't it?


John , actually this is one I've been using along time , but I started weighing the flour which makes a big difference .   It's really close to the one you sent me , which is fantastic too  . 
This is a warm rise before going in the fridge , and has more yeast and sugar plus 2 TBLS of olive oil .


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> John , actually this is one I've been using along time , but I started weighing the flour which makes a big difference .   It's really close to the one you sent me , which is fantastic too  .
> This is a warm rise before going in the fridge , and has more yeast and sugar plus 2 TBLS of olive oil .


Yours looks great.!   Isn't it fun to experiment and find something that is satisfying and call your own.

I have been leaning toward the warm rise version lately.  I find it makes a better more pizzeria  type/textured crust.

Beautiful looking products there my friend,

John


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 26, 2020)

If anyone would be so kind to share the dough recipe I’d sure appreciate it. I’ve tried a few different recipes and techniques but still haven’t gotten one that blows me away. Thanks


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 26, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share the dough recipe I’d sure appreciate it. I’ve tried a few different recipes and techniques but still haven’t gotten one that blows me away. Thanks


I would be happy to send you my recipe.

Shoot me a PM with your email address and I will send it to you.

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 26, 2020)

Calzones and pizza look great Chop. Well done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 26, 2020)

They both look great! Craving calzones and pizza for some reason now. 

Ryan


----------



## Bytor (Apr 26, 2020)

Those sure look good.  The cold fermentation process really is key in the crust taking on more flavor and character.  I will make a quick "emergency dough" if need be at times, but really prefer letting it go for several days.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work Rich, huge Like! You got me convinced, I'm going to make a batch of dough and put it in the fridge for 5-6 days, always nice to try something new. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow!!
Chopsaw's Pizza Parlor is the PLACE !!
Nice Job, Rich!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice Chop!! Too early to be looking at food that good.


Thanks bud . Got a brisket going for later , but starting to want some pizza .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Yours looks great.! Isn't it fun to experiment and find something that is satisfying and call your own.
> 
> I have been leaning toward the warm rise version lately. I find it makes a better more pizzeria type/textured crust.


Thanks for the comment . Talking with you took what I was doing to the next level , by weighing the flour and water . 
I mix dough almost every Sunday , then use it thru the week . Today I'm using the formula you gave me , as it was given . No need to change it because it's that good , and just a bit different . I like it as is . 
Thanks again .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Calzones and pizza look great Chop. Well done


Thanks Chris .



Brokenhandle said:


> They both look great! Craving calzones and pizza for some reason now.


Thank you ,,, me too .



Bytor said:


> Those sure look good. The cold fermentation process really is key


Thanks for the comment . Yeah once you see the difference the cold ferment adds , you won't want it any other way . That's why I mix it up when I don't need it .  So its ready when I do .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful piece of work Rich, huge Like! You got me convinced,


Thanks Ray . Give it a try . Make a full batch . Pull some out at 3 or 4 days . Let the other go a couple days longer . See which you like better . It will get a bit of a smell to it . Just FYI . 




Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Chopsaw's Pizza Parlor is the PLACE !!
> Nice Job, Rich!


Thanks bud . I could eat pizza everyday .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Ray . Give it a try . Make a full batch . Pull some out at 3 or 4 days . Let the other go a couple days longer . See which you like better . It will get a bit of a smell to it . Just FYI .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud . I could eat pizza everyday .




So could I, but "Chopsaw's Pizza Parlor" is too far away!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great chop.  Thanks for the recipe, I might be able to make the dough.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> "Chopsaw's Pizza Parlor" is too far away!!


It's a straight shot west . 14 hours . 



pc farmer said:


> Looks great chop. Thanks for the recipe, I might be able to make the dough.



Thanks bud . It's worth the effort , and really pretty easy . Give it a shot .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey Rich great job on those calzones and pizza!

Never thought of letting it rest in the fridge for days....on the list.

LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks John . The rest in the fridge is key . Overnight or couple days is good . I keep dough in the fridge for daily use . That's why this was 7 days . Most times I don't go that long .


----------



## zwiller (Apr 27, 2020)

As usual Rich you are directly one or 2 steps ahead of me!  Just got my Legg's hot italian and pink paper delivered Sat   LOOKS CRAZY GOOD


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks awesome. I really like that pizza it looks damned good! Nice cook for sure!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2020)

zwiller said:


> As usual Rich you are directly one or 2 steps ahead of me!


It's worse than you thought , because I'm way behind everybody else !! 
Lol, thanks for the comments .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks for lookin Vol , 
We were going to ride down to Gatlinburg in June , Cancelled for now .


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2020)

A Double WOW !!  Looks Fantastic

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2020)

Awesome looking Calzones and Pizza there man I'm sure a couple cool ones would be a great addition to those.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2020)

gary s said:


> A Double WOW !!


Thanks Gary !




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking Calzones and Pizza .


Appreciate that Warren . 
Thank you .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for lookin Vol ,
> We were going to ride down to Gatlinburg in June , Cancelled for now .



I live about 45 minutes from there. They are talking on the radio and tv how its all opening back up on May 1. I would steer clear for awhile too.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 28, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I would steer clear for awhile too.


We had a house rented about an hour outside of town . I heard they were ready to open . Hope it works out .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Did this a couple weeks ago . Let the dough go a full 7 days in the fridge . I was using up some left overs I had in the fridge  .
> Took the dough out of the fridge , and let it warm up on the counter .
> This is how it's stored .
> View attachment 442339
> ...




Wow Those look mighty tasty!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:


> Wow Those look mighty tasty!!!!


Thank you sir . Appreciate the comment .


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thank you sir . Appreciate the comment .


ahem..... that would be Miss


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:


> ahem..... that would be Miss


I actually went to your profile page to check before posting a reply . I see now that it's there . Missed it yesterday . 
Sorry 'bout that .


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I actually went to your profile page to check before posting a reply . I see now that it's there . Missed it yesterday .
> Sorry 'bout that .


It's ok hunny kinda thought my Avi would have given it away


----------



## forktender (Apr 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Did this a couple weeks ago . Let the dough go a full 7 days in the fridge . I was using up some left overs I had in the fridge  .
> Took the dough out of the fridge , and let it warm up on the counter .
> This is how it's stored .
> View attachment 442339
> ...




 chopsaw
  "Homemade pepperoni"
Care to share your pepperoni recipe? I've always wanted to try to make some.
Do you need a moisture control curing chamber? or will a regular old garage refrigerator work?

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> Care to share your pepperoni recipe?


This was done from a mix I bought from sausage maker , which I don't care for . Not sure if you saw the thread on semi drying sausage with butcher paper in the fridge after smoking to 152 . 





						Semi dried sausage .
					

Chop, You never used a cure chamber on these? Did you just stuff, cook, and wrap in butcher paper into the fridge? Thanks




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




So I thought I would give TSM pepperoni another try using the paper . 





						Semi dried pepperoni pizza .
					

Finally made some pepperoni that I liked .  Used all pork and the smoked pepperoni seasoning from TSM  , that I've threatened to throw out several times . Just don't remind me of pepperoni out of the smoker . Further drying is key for this . It's fantastic . Wrapped in pink butcher paper and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




It's not a fermented taste , but does pick up alot of flavor as it dries , and I was happy with it . 
Truth be told , the chub of ac leggs hot Italian from the first thread had a good pepperoni taste to it after drying out . I want to try that in 35 mm casings ,  no smoke then  dry out in the fridge .


----------



## forktender (May 1, 2020)

I didn't, thanks for the link.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Had a few (ok alot of things), on the to do list, decided to remedy that a little














Now the wait...but looking forward to some pizza and calzones!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 17, 2020)

Looks good . You don't have to go 7 days . Try 24 or 48 hours . Just get it out 3 or 4 hours before you want to use it . I was just getting ready to mix some up for the coming week .


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

So does this batch of dough enough to do the 3 calzones and a pizza like you did? Or does it do more? 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> So does this batch of dough enough to do the 3 calzones and a pizza like you did? Or does it do more?


If that was from the recipe I posted , yes it did the 3 calzones and the one pizza ( 12" or so ) , but the calzones were pretty big .


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 24, 2020)

Have to give you a big thank you for the recipe...turned out awesome!







Pizza and calzones were great!







Had the last of the dough on breakfast pizza this morning,  sorry it didn't last long enough for pics.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2020)

Well my gosh , I guess so . That looks fantastic . Great work .


----------

